
Cuckoo Filters - ot
http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2014/10/cuckoo-filters.html
======
ot
The research paper has been recently discussed on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489971)

I believe this post from one of the paper authors (Michael Mitzenmacher, one
of the most prominent researchers on hash data structures) is a much clearer
description of the idea.

